# Trying to setup wireless internet using linux as my OS!!



## guitarjonny19 (Dec 6, 2007)

I need help on how to setup my "Verizon GT704WG Wireless Modem/Router" using linux as my operating system. I don't know where to find what to WEP Key is, or how to even configure it at all, but I do know that the internet works, but that's only through ethernet connection. I'm trying to create a wireless network using this new router, but I don't have any of the software to set it up on linux. please help!!!:wave:


----------



## Need2BAGeek (Nov 24, 2005)

Sorry if this isn't of much help, but I have a few suggestions. First of all, you are saying you need help setting up your "Verizon GT704WG Wireless Modem/Router" using Linux. The way to reach the router's administrative interface is to open a web browser in Linux and enter the IP address of the router. For instance, if your router (aka gateway) has an IP address of 192.168.1.1, then enter http://192.168.1.1 in a web browser and it will prompt you for authentication. Of course, you will need to be hard-wired to the router so you have connectivity. I'm not familiar with that type of router, but I'm sure the WEP authentication key will be there somewhere. You'll have to browser around - just be careful to not save any changes that you're unsure of.

Now... if the wireless settings are fine on your router and you still can't connect wirelessly with the WEP key, then the problem is probably that your network card's wireless feature is not setup correctly in Linux. There are many different flavors of Linux (Fedora, RedHat, Mandrake, Suse, etc.) and I'm in the process of learning Fedora at the moment. If you're using Fedora, you can find the Wireless settings on the GNOME menu by clicking System > Administration > Network and opening the properties of your wireless connection (wlan0 by default). Here you can alter the settings of your wireless connection.

Some other advice I can give you is to google away and try to find others who had the same problem (same OS and NIC/router). You might find the answers there. Or, contact customer support for the manufacturer of the device and inquire about Linux support.


----------



## jondude924 (Dec 31, 2007)

when i was visiting a friend, he had a modem/router also from verizon. i'm not sure if this will help, but the wep key might be on the information sticker. look closely


----------



## ncsu1983 (Jan 31, 2008)

jondude924 said:


> ... the wep key might be on the information sticker...


Sorry, incorrect :sayno: That most likely was the MAC address.

The WEP key is generated by the user in the format of 13 pairs of hexadecimal numbers for 128-bit encryption. My router, for example, lets me enter a passphrase, which is then converted to hex values.

guitarjohnny19, what wifi card are you using? type one of the following on a command line to find out

```
lspci -v
```
or

```
/sbin/lspci -v
```
You might need to preface either of these commands with su or sudo.
After you find out, search Google to see if Linux supports your card (unfortunately many wifi cards are NOT directly supported).

If Linux supports your card, then it´s just a matter of adding the appropriate module. If not, then you face two options:

Installing ndiswrapper, which incorporates your Windows wifi driver.
Buying a pcmcia card that Linux supports.
One time I forgot to add my laptop´s wifi MAC address to the whitelist of my router´s MAC filter. That simple mistake prevented connection to the Internet and created hours of frustration :embarased


----------

